

Cameras Catch Mystery Break-In at Whistleblower’s Law Firm - shawndumas
http://thecable.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/07/07/cameras_catch_mystery_break_in_at_whistleblowers_law_firm

======
wikiburner
What's interesting to me is that the CBS reporter who has done much of the
reporting in question on the State Department (Sharyl Attkisson) recently had
her computers hacked:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5885212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5885212)

------
RKoutnik
You can skip the splash screen by running the following in the JS console:

    
    
        $('#TB_window').hide()
        $('#TB_overlay').hide()

~~~
gcb0
you geeks. just refresh the page and press ESC when it's just starting to
load.

~~~
Kekeli
Your solution is the quickest but inapparent to many. It worked perfectly for
me

------
jlgreco
Gee, this sounds familiar...

Popping open filing cabinets and ignoring other things. I guess they are still
working from the same playbook.

~~~
dsl
In computing we often try to find new and extravagant ways to do the same old
tasks. i.e. I'm going to use a new language that lets me write {beautiful,
functional, etc} code... Exciting new things are fun!

In an op like this, exciting can get you killed. Proper tradecraft is very
much focused on executing a successful mission within a very narrow operating
window. When planning you try to build in as many opportunities for adaptation
as possible, but in execution try to use as few of them as possible. A boring
uneventful operation is a good day at work because you get to go home to your
family.

Just because they used methods that work doesn't mean they are running from
the "same playbook." They are staying safe and getting the job done. Have some
respect for fellow professionals, regardless of trade.

~~~
jlgreco
Eh, it probably couldn't hurt to kick over a desk or two on your way out.

~~~
dsl
Never in a million years would I have wrecked a place unless it was necessary.

Not only is it a huge compromise of operational security and adds nothing to
your cover, it is just a dick thing to do. Some poor secretary is going to
have to stay late a month from now, and I don't want her to be freaking out
worrying that someone violent might be coming back.

~~~
jlgreco
Seems awfully considerate for somebody kicking in a wall and robbing a place.

------
gcb0
This is what you would call "evidence feast".

Often planted evidence is made such that it raises no doubt that other party
is guilty that it's also blatantly obvious that it's suspect.

What's the tripping point for me? being reported only by fox news. even in the
interview quotes they say "obama administration"...

------
rdl
It's sad how bad the (physical and IT) security is at most law firms (and how
high the return would be from breaking in -- especially firms handling public-
company M&A transactions).

------
SideburnsOfDoom
Anyone got a link to the same story without the signinwall? This article is
not viewable without it.

~~~
yock
I used Quick Javascript Switcher for Chrome to disable JS and skip the
paywall. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quick-
javascript-s...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quick-javascript-
switcher/geddoclleiomckbhadiaipdggiiccfje)

~~~
stephengillie
I left Javascript disabled and didn't notice anything.

------
steven2012
Or they left something, cameras, ethernet sniffers, or other recording
devices.

~~~
wikiburner
I don't think you would make that much of a mess and steal three computers if
your goal was to surreptitiously plant listening devices. Call me crazy.

~~~
chrischen
A little irrationality thrown in is to your advantage ;)

------
Kapura
This story seems to _heavily_ imply that the government authorised somebody to
break into the firm and steal the data relating to the whistleblower's case.
That strikes me as highly unlikely. This entire story seems like the ultimate
in yellow journalism. Maybe we should wait and see if the thief gets caught
before we jump the gun and claim it's a conspiracy.

~~~
lightyrs
Interesting that in your 123 days here, you've made a point of defending the
government in almost all of your comments. What makes you so secure in your
trust?

~~~
chrischen
Maybe he's part of the conspiracy?

~~~
lightyrs
What conspiracy are you referring to?

~~~
chrischen
He's an agent of the government!

~~~
Alex3917
Considering we already know that they're paying people to post on social news
websites like Reddit and HN, it's not especially unlikely.

~~~
beedogs
Had someone on reddit attack me pretty vehemently this morning for suggesting
something similar there. The account in question was pretty much hanging on
the US government's nuts in every comment.

------
bdamm
Here's the link without the annoying popup:
[http://thecable.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/07/07/cameras_c...](http://thecable.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/07/07/cameras_catch_mystery_break_in_at_whistleblowers_law_firm?page=0,0)

------
driverdan
This story highlights how important remote backup and full disk encryption
are. If they have automatic remote backup they can be back online the next day
with nothing lost. If they use full disk encryption their data will be safe.

